# Why the Skip Gap hook?



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 17, 2011)

I see a lot of people are using skip gap in another thread... Whats the benefit of the skip gap versus regular EWG? Ive never used the skip gap. I primarily use 3/0-5/0 EWG Gamakatsu or Trokar.....


----------



## redbug (Feb 17, 2011)

IMO The skip gap helps keep your soft plastic bait from sliding down the hook 
comes in handy when you are skipping under docks and lay downs


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 17, 2011)

Another big advantage of the skip gap other than not having to readjust your worm is it really helps to reduce wear n tear so you won't go through your plastics as fast


----------



## redbug (Feb 17, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Another big advantage of the skip gap other than not having to readjust your worm is it really helps to reduce wear n tear so you won't go through your plastics as fast



So what your saying is you think they are junk and wouldn't waste the money


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2011)

redbug said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Another big advantage of the skip gap other than not having to readjust your worm is it really helps to reduce wear n tear so you won't go through your plastics as fast
> ...



:LOL2: Jedi mind tricks...your too good for your own good redbug!


----------



## Decatur (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never tried them, but I might. Bass Pro has the 25 packs on sale ATM.

https://www.basspro.com/Gamakatsu-Skip-Gap-Hooks/product/90007/-1453576


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 17, 2011)

redbug said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Another big advantage of the skip gap other than not having to readjust your worm is it really helps to reduce wear n tear so you won't go through your plastics as fast
> ...




Nope. I love em and have been known to give a few away with worm orders now and then. Think ill stock up on em since they are on sale (2 packs of 25 3/0 usually lasts me the year)


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2011)

Denny, your slowing down living where you live. Read between the lines. :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 17, 2011)

Jim said:


> Denny, your slowing down living where you live. Read between the lines. :LOL2:



Oh i totally read between the lines, my philosophy is the less your worms get torn up the more fishing time for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 17, 2011)

The skip gap is all I try to use now. Good stuff! 8)


----------



## shamoo (Feb 18, 2011)

They are great for tubes =D>


----------

